# Sicce Syncra Silent 4.0 Return Pump



## shooterKD (Mar 27, 2008)

Purchased brand new and run as Return Pump in the sump of my brand new build for 10 days before replacing with the 3.0. Pump works incredibly strong, simply a bit too strong for my liking. Paid just over $230 and asking for $175 or best offer. Comes complete and I still have the box for it too. 

Pick up in Whitby, willing to meet within reason.


----------

